# Intertest 52 Calibration Directions?



## Ebel440 (May 29, 2016)

Hi I just picked up an intertest 52 bore caliper. It seems to be in pretty good condition and it seems to work internally but I think the face has been rotated or possibly the hand has been turned. I have never seen one of these before and am trying to find out how to reset the tool. I can't seem to find much information on the web about it besides a few for sale on ebay. When I try to measure anything it seems the hundredths hand ends up farther above where it should be. The outer dial is adjustable and locks with a small hex set screw.  but I can't figure out how anything else would be adjusted. There are two other hex set screws in the side of the housing and I think they would be for adjustment but I don't want to damage anything by randomly playing with them. I bought this thinking it was little more then a toy but seems much better quality then I originally thought so I would like to get it working. The picture shows how far the hand is off. It should be on zero. It stays off by a consistent amount when measuring different sizes. Can anyone help me out. Thanks


----------



## Ebel440 (May 29, 2016)

This is the picture its been a while since I put one up and messed up somehow


----------



## David VanNorman (May 29, 2016)

That is made to measure grouves like for snap rings.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 30, 2016)

It is not a direct measuring device, set it with a micrometer by adjusting the bezel to zero at your desired dimension.

This will make many tool fanatics cringe but I hold micrometers in a vice for setting bore gauges, these 1990's Brown & Sharpe mic's with the black frames are most excellent tools, otherwise I use Mitutoyo such as the bore gauge which I bought new last month, .700" to 1.400" range. $320.00 from MSI


----------



## Ebel440 (May 30, 2016)

I'm familiar with bore mics and internal mics but this is older and less accurate then what I use at work so its got me a little confused. I'm pretty sure this is for direct measurement as the face is marked in a range from .4-.8 and the clock face has a matching range. Plus as far as I can tell so far only the thousandths face is clockable.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 30, 2016)

On the face of the dial is printed .4-.8 followed by .0005, never having used such a tool before I'm guessing rough and fine measurements?
Looks nicely made and relatively unused. Put it in a hole of known diameter and see what happens, pun intended of course.

Can not imagine it being direct reading however.


----------

